# Egg safety question..



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I had eggs in the fridge and my daughter took the container out and left it on the counter overnight then I put it back in the fridge in the morning. Think they are fine? I figured since we leave them out for a few days sometimes that it wasn't a big deal, but I'm worried about the fluctuating temperatures.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They are completely fine. I don't even put mine in the fridge until the basket on the counter can just hold no more...about 3 wks at a time between having to carton them up and find a new place or give them away. I rarely refrigerate eggs if I can help it.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Bee said:


> They are completely fine. I don't even put mine in the fridge until the basket on the counter can just hold no more...about 3 wks at a time between having to carton them up and find a new place or give them away. I rarely refrigerate eggs if I can help it.


I am there with ya Bee! Plus, when you get them cold, and go to cook them, you don't have to get them to room temp first.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes! And I don't like them absorbing the fridge smells...always seems like you can smell it when you crack the egg. I love eggs left out on the counter and I'll never change that...just so much more natural.


----------

